# GBA in new tank



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

Mini S with solar mini, had only some of my plants at first and tank ran as a low tech with light at 6 hrs a day no ferts or water changes using aqua soil. Got a bunch of this cyano, tank is now fully planted with light on for 8hrs a day and still have some cyano. I'm dosing Brighty k one pump a day, and will start with step 1 Monday. Co2 is very hit and miss because I'm using a crappy temporary paintball setup. When I got home... It wasn't even on, did a 50% Wc and will be daily for the next week. Will water changes and good co2 system get rid of it or is there another variable that causes it? Thanks


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, it is a new tank.. give it time to do its cycle. You're bound to see diatoms and algae.
Also, you might want to check that co2 paintball setup for leaks.. It seems you might have done something wrong.


----------

